# Debian -> Etch -> AMD64 -> aktuellen VLC -> woher bekommen?



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Wie im Titel bereits steht suche ich für Debian Etch (AMD64) den aktuellen VLC.
Notfalls könnte ich auch eine ältere Version ausprobieren, jedoch nicht unter 0.9.1.
Warum?
Tja, da gibt es ein altes bekanntes Problem namens "nur eine Instanz". 

VLC für Lenny habe ich bereits versucht..... schei** Abhängigkeiten (die machen mir schon bei originalen Paketen für Etch mehr als genug Probleme).

Selber kompiliern habe ich auch schon versucht..... nach dem Wiki von Videolan.org. 
Aber ausser dass ich mir damit mit rund 500MB "Schrott" die HDD zugemüllt habe, hat es mich auch nicht viel weiter gebracht.
Bis ./configure bin ich gekommen..... bis dahin wurden auch irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen/Warnungen ausgespuckt mit denen ich eh nichts anfangen kann.
Wie auch immer, jedenfalls geht es dann nicht mehr weiter..... make verweigert beharrlich seinen Dienst wegen "keine Targets angegeben" und "keine make-Steuerdatei gefunden".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Bis ./configure bin ich gekommen..... bis dahin wurden auch irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen/Warnungen ausgespuckt mit denen ich eh nichts anfangen kann.


Fehlermeldungen beim configure-Skript deuten meistens darauf hin, dass benötigte Bibliotheken fehlen. Welche das sind können wir dir ohne genauere Angaben (z.B. die Ausgabe von configure) auch nicht sagen.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wie auch immer, jedenfalls geht es dann nicht mehr weiter..... make verweigert beharrlich seinen Dienst wegen "keine Targets angegeben" und "keine make-Steuerdatei gefunden".


Das ist klar. Wenn das configure-Skript nicht sauber durchläuft, wird kein Makefile erzeugt.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht dass sich irgend jemand ein 7715 Zeilen langes Logfile antun will.....


----------



## deepthroat (14. Juli 2009)

Hi.





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht dass sich irgend jemand ein 7715 Zeilen langes Logfile antun will.....


Die interessanten Stellen, wo es um die Fehler geht würden ja auch reichen.

Hast du denn die Pakete libavcodec-dev, libpostproc-dev und libmpeg2-4-dev installiert?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hast du denn die Pakete libavcodec-dev, libpostproc-dev und libmpeg2-4-dev installiert?


Ja, dürfte wohl durch "apt-get build-dep vlc" ganz zu Anfang geschehen sein.



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Die interessanten Stellen, wo es um die Fehler geht würden ja auch reichen.


Beim ersten make zwischen "./bootstrap" und "./configure" taucht beim "checking" unzählige male "no" und "none" auf, ist das relevant?
Der Abschnitt macht nämlich den grössten Teil vom Logfile aus (7286 Zeilen).

Ich probiere noch weiter..... ein paar Fehler müsste ich beseitigt haben.
Allerdings tut sich nun noch ein weiteres Problem auf.....
	
	
	



```
git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git x264-trunk
```
Wenn ich das eingebe, bekomme ich folgendes:
	
	
	



```
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/extras# git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git x264-trunk

git, the filemanager with GNU Interactive Tools, is now called gitfm.

If you are looking for git, Linus Torvald's content tracker, install
the cogito and git-core packages and see README.Debian and git(7).

This transition script will be removed in the debian stable
release after etch.

If you wish to complete the transition early, install git-core
and use (as root):
 update-alternatives --config git

Press RETURN to run gitfm

/usr/bin/gitfm: warning: invalid extra options ignored

GNU Interactive Tools 4.3.20 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu), 13:38:11 Aug 21 2006
GIT is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the
terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software
Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.
Copyright (C) 1993-1999 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
Written by Tudor Hulubei and Andrei Pitis, Bucharest, Romania

/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied.
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/extras#
```
Warum wird mir (als Root) der Zugriff verweigert?!

Und vor allem: was soll ich bei ./configure angeben, bzw. was ist sinnvoll und was ist überflüssig?
Im Wiki werden 2 Varianten angeboten:
	
	
	



```
./configure --enable-x11 --enable-xvideo --disable-gtk --enable-sdl --enable-avcodec --enable-avformat --enable-swscale --enable-mad --enable-libdvbpsi --enable-a52 --enable-libmpeg2 --enable-dvdnav --enable-faad --enable-vorbis --enable-ogg --enable-theora --enable-faac --enable-mkv --enable-freetype --enable-fribidi --enable-speex --enable-flac --enable-live555 --with-live555-tree=/usr/lib/live --enable-caca --enable-skins --enable-skins2 --enable-alsa --disable-kde --enable-qt4 --enable-ncurses --enable-release
```
und
	
	
	



```
./configure --prefix=/usr \
        --enable-snapshot --enable-debug \
        --enable-dbus-control --enable-musicbrainz \
        --enable-shared-libvlc --enable-mozilla \
        --enable-lirc \
        --enable-live555 --with-live555-tree=../extras/live \
        --enable-x264 --with-x264-tree=../extras/x264-trunk \
        --enable-shout --enable-taglib \
        --enable-v4l --enable-cddax \
        --enable-dvb --enable-vcdx \
        --enable-realrtsp --enable-xvmc \
        --enable-svg   --enable-dvdread \
        --enable-dc1394 --enable-dv \
        --enable-theora --enable-faad \
        --enable-twolame --enable-real \
        --enable-flac --enable-tremor \
        --with-ffmpeg-mp3lame --with-ffmpeg-faac \
        --enable-quicktime --enable-dirac \
        --enable-skins2 --enable-qt4 \
        --enable-ncurses \
        --enable-aa --enable-caca \
        --enable-esd --enable-portaudio \
        --enable-jack --enable-xosd \
        --enable-galaktos --enable-goom \
        --enable-ggi \
        --disable-cddax --disable-vcdx
```


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings tut sich nun noch ein weiteres Problem auf.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt.....
	
	
	



```
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/extras# update-alternatives --config git

Es gibt 2 Alternativen, die »git« bereitstellen.

  Auswahl      Alternative
-----------------------------------------------
*+        1    /usr/bin/git.transition
          2    /usr/bin/git-scm

Drücken Sie die Eingabetaste, um die Vorgabe[*] beizubehalten,
oder geben Sie die Auswahlnummer ein: 2
Verwende »/usr/bin/git-scm«, um »git« bereitzustellen.
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/extras# git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git x264-trunk
remote: Counting objects: 8279, done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (1685/1685), done.
Indexing 8279 objects.
remote: Total 8279 (delta 6665), reused 8125 (delta 6554)
 100% (8279/8279) done
Resolving 6665 deltas.
 100% (6665/6665) done
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/extras#
```


----------



## deepthroat (14. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Beim ersten make zwischen "./bootstrap" und "./configure" taucht beim "checking" unzählige male "no" und "none" auf, ist das relevant?


Nein. Nur wenn configure danach nicht mehr weiter macht.


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich probiere noch weiter..... ein paar Fehler müsste ich beseitigt haben.
> Allerdings tut sich nun noch ein weiteres Problem auf.....
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du denn die Meldung mal gelesen? Du verwendest das falsche Tool. Du mußt git-core installieren wie es dort steht.


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und vor allem: was soll ich bei ./configure angeben, bzw. was ist sinnvoll und was ist überflüssig?


Das mußt du schon selber wissen. Das kommt drauf an was du alles abspielen bzw. streamen können willst. Das meiste wird sowieso automatisch angeschaltet (wenn die entsprechende Bibliothek gefunden wird) - mehr esoterische Funktionen werden standardmäßig ausgeschaltet sein.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Du mußt git-core installieren wie es dort steht.


Dachte ich auch..... nur hat es nichts gebracht git-core zu installieren. 



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Das kommt drauf an was du alles abspielen bzw. streamen können willst.


So viel wie möglich..... um nicht unzählige Player installiert zu haben.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht dass sich irgend jemand ein 7715 Zeilen langes Logfile antun will.....


Stell die Ausgabe mal auf pastebin oder häng sie als *.txt an. Den relevanten Teil sollte man schnell identifizieren können (meistens die letzten paar Zeilen).



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> So viel wie möglich..... um nicht unzählige Player installiert zu haben.


Vielleicht kannst du dich an den Optionen der Ubuntu-Version von VLC 0.9.9a orientieren:
	
	
	



```
./configure \
        '--build=i486-linux-gnu' \
        '--enable-maintainer-mode' \
        '--enable-release' \
        '--prefix=/usr' \
        '--enable-libtool' \
        '--enable-fast-install' \
        '--with-binary-version=2ubuntu1' \
        '--disable-update-check' \
        '--disable-gnome' \
        '--disable-gtk' \
        '--disable-familiar' \
        '--disable-fb' \
        '--enable-ggi' \
        '--enable-sdl' \
        '--enable-esd' \
        '--enable-mad' \
        '--enable-jack' \
        '--enable-pulse' \
        '--enable-lirc' \
        '--enable-a52' \
        '--enable-aa' \
        '--enable-dvbpsi' \
        '--enable-mozilla' \
        '--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul-plugin' \
        '--disable-kde' \
        '--enable-mp4' \
        '--enable-dvb' \
        '--disable-satellite' \
        '--enable-ogg' \
        '--enable-vorbis' \
        '--enable-shout' \
        '--enable-qt4' \
        '--disable-slp' \
        '--enable-flac' \
        '--disable-skins' \
        '--disable-basic-skins' \
        '--enable-skins2' \
        '--enable-freetype' \
        '--enable-mkv' \
        '--enable-speex' \
        '--enable-caca' \
        '--enable-live555' \
        '--enable-libmpeg2' \
        '--enable-fribidi' \
        '--enable-cdio' \
        '--enable-mod' \
        '--enable-theora' \
        '--enable-modplug' \
        '--enable-dvdnav' \
        '--enable-gnutls' \
        '--enable-ffmpeg' \
        '--enable-ncurses' \
        '--enable-smb' \
        '--disable-gnomevfs' \
        '--enable-bonjour' \
        '--enable-mpc' \
        '--enable-vcd'  \
        '--enable-vcdx' \
        '--enable-notify' \
        '--enable-twolame' \
        '--enable-faad' \
        '--disable-zvbi' \
        '--enable-telx' \
        '--enable-mediacontrol-bindings' \
        '--disable-atmo' \
        '--enable-taglib' \
        '--enable-libass' \
        '--enable-libdca' \
        '--enable-realrtsp' \
        '--disable-dv' \
        '--enable-x264' \
        '--enable-alsa' \
        '--enable-v4l' \
        '--enable-v4l2' \
        '--enable-pvr' \
        '--enable-svgalib' \
        '--enable-dvd' \
        '--without-dvdcss' \
        'build_alias=i486-linux-gnu' \
        'CFLAGS=-g -O2' \
        'LDFLAGS=-Wl,--as-needed' \
        'CPPFLAGS=' \
        'CXXFLAGS=-g -O2'
```
Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2009)

Die Logdatei ist sogar gepackt noch zu gross für das Forum. 
Aber die Probleme sind ja schon weniger geworden (s.u.).....



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kannst du dich an den Optionen der Ubuntu-Version von VLC 0.9.9a orientieren:


Wenn ich erstmal eine lauffähige Version hinbekommen habe, dann kann ich mich da mal Stück für Stück durcharbeiten.
Im Moment macht es aber keinen Sinn, da dort Optionen stehen die ich bei mir mittlerweile rausgeschmissen habe weil über fehlende Lib-dev's gemeckert wurde obwohl diese installiert sind.

Im Moment sieht es bei mir so aus:
	
	
	



```
../configure --prefix=/usr \
        --enable-snapshot --enable-debug \
        --enable-dbus-control \
        --enable-mozilla \
        --enable-lirc \
        --enable-live555 --with-live555-tree=../extras/live \
        --enable-x264 --with-x264-tree=../extras/x264-trunk \
        --enable-shout \
        --enable-cddax \
        --enable-dvb --enable-vcdx \
        --enable-realrtsp --enable-xvmc \
        --enable-svg --enable-dvdread \
        --enable-dc1394 --enable-dv \
        --enable-theora --enable-faad \
        --enable-twolame --enable-real \
        --enable-flac --enable-tremor \
        --enable-skins2 --enable-qt4 \
        --enable-ncurses \
        --enable-aa --enable-caca \
        --enable-portaudio \
        --enable-jack --enable-xosd \
        --enable-galaktos --enable-goom \
        --enable-ggi \
        --disable-cddax --disable-vcdx --disable-swscale --disable-mtp --disable-taglib --disable-v4l2
```

Und die Probleme:
	
	
	



```
checking for LIBCDIO... no
configure: WARNING: CD Reading and information library not found
# libcdio-dev, libcdio-cdda-dev und libcdio-paranoia-dev sind installiert

configure: WARNING: only static linking is available, you must provide a gme-tree
# keine Ahnung was "gme" sein soll

checking for x264.h in /root/vlc-1.0.0/extras/x264-trunk... yes
checking for X264... no
# x264 wurde erfolgreich kompiliert und angelegt
# ich habe die Datei auch schon umbenannt in X264 (also grosses X), hat aber auch nichts gebracht

configure: error: the specified tree hasn't been compiled
debian:~/vlc-1.0.0/build# make
make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
# und hier geht es dann nicht mehr weiter
```
Könnt Ihr damit etwas anfangen?

[edit]
So, die beiden Warnungen bin ich auch los.
Das Problem mit x264 und dem Error bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen.
Ich habe die Ausgabe jetzt mal bei Pastebin gepostet: http://pastebin.com/m39284983
[/edit]


----------



## deepthroat (16. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> So, die beiden Warnungen bin ich auch los.
> Das Problem mit x264 und dem Error bleibt aber weiterhin bestehen.
> Ich habe die Ausgabe jetzt mal bei Pastebin gepostet: http://pastebin.com/m39284983


Die Ausgabe auf der Kommandozeile bringt wenig. Du mußt schon den relevanten Abschnitt aus der config.log Datei posten.

Die 3rd party Libs hast du aber erfolgreich erstellt?

```
% cd extras/contrib;
 % ./bootstrap;
 % make;
```

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Ich muss das Thema VLC bzw. Linux allgemein (Etch64 macht noch mehr Probleme) erstmal auf Eis legen.....
Mein TV hat endgültig den Geist aufgegeben..... und nun geht die sucherei los.


----------

